# My babies at six weeks old



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello all,

Well my lovely babies are now six weeks old. Into absolutely everything and totally fearless! These beautiful pics were taken by my friend Jenni Ferreira on Thursday.









































Hope you enjoy them!

Izzie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

And more kitten pics!









































Izzie


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what stunning pics and kittens. Id want to keep them all lol


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> what stunning pics and kittens. Id want to keep them all lol


Wish I could hun lol!xxx

Izzie


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect  how old are they?


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Awwwwww they are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect  how old are they?


They were six weeks old yesterday and full of beans! they have no fear which in itself is terrifying!

Izzie


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> They were six weeks old yesterday and full of beans! they have no fear which in itself is terrifying!
> 
> Izzie


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are MC's arnt they  me thinks we need another one to keep Louie out of bother  & the spots sane :lol:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are MC's arnt they  me thinks we need another one to keep Louie out of bother  & the spots sane :lol:


Nope Norwegian forest cats but at this age they can be confused with MC's! lol

Mcs are best in pairs,double the trouble but double the fun too lol!

Izzie


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Nope Norwegian forest cats but at this age they can be confused with MC's! lol
> 
> Mcs are best in pairs,double the trouble but double the fun too lol!
> 
> Izzie


Ooooooooops sorry  they are lovely :thumbup: Yes double the trouble is what is slowing down the process of getting another MC at the mo  but the pensioners wont entertain him to busy getting there naps in :lol:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> Ooooooooops sorry  they are lovely :thumbup: Yes double the trouble is what is slowing down the process of getting another MC at the mo  but the pensioners wont entertain him to busy getting there naps in :lol:


No problem lol! I think the Wegies here in Switzerland are more broad in the face also.

Louis sounds gorgeous,hopefully you will get him a companion soon,just supply him with loads of toys, ping pong balls are very effective at tiring this lot out lol!

Izzie


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

i realy wish people would stop posting kitten pictures, does my tree in,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,












each time i see them i want another one,,, lol 

very cute anf fluffy :thumbsup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:xxx


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

They are absolutely stunning and such beautiful photos....you must be so proud of them.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Tidgy said:


> i realy wish people would stop posting kitten pictures, does my tree in,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> each time i see them i want another one,,, lol
> 
> very cute anf fluffy :thumbsup:


Oops sorry lol,although you do have a good excuse with these babies as we are based in Switzerland lol!



suzy93074 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:xxx


Thank you Suzy!


mezzer said:


> They are absolutely stunning and such beautiful photos....you must be so proud of them.


I am really enjoying them,they are such lovely little characters! my friend took the pics,she is is doing an online photography course so is using the kittens as a project and of course I benefit as I get lovely pics of my babies.

Izzie


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

My gosh, those pics are gorge, your friend has real talent!

Even I mistook them for MC's  lol xx


----------

